
Show HN: CodePorn - travolque
https://github.com/vangav/vos_backend
======
mtmail
Stop with the stupid linkbait titles. That just gets your submissions banned.

Even the uppercasing, ASCII art and baseless claims ("save your STARTUP $1M in
dev cost") are already against the guidelines
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

